# Simply Audi @ Beaulieu National Motor Museum - NOW WITH PICS



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Again for this year I'm organising a stand for the *Simply Audi* event at *Beaulieu National Motor Museum* on *21st April* on behalf of the *mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group*, and would like to invite anyone with a TT to join us on our stand on the day.

There's a Facebook event page set up for those going to register interest 
( https://www.facebook.com/events/2287404648195993/), or if you're not on Facebook simply let us know you've bought a ticket and want to be on our stand in the comments below.

Full details for the event and ticket purchase information are on Beaulieu's website: https://www.beaulieu.co.uk/events/simply-audi/









Last year we had 11 TTs on our stand, with this year currently 5 TTs and 4 'maybes' going, but welcome more!

I have to let the Beaulieu organisers know attendance numbers 2 weeks prior to the event so they can allocate enough space for us all, so please get your names down early. _(Please could you put your full first name and last name initial, as this'll help tally it up with the Facebook page and help us avoid double-booking spaces for people)._

Last year's stand had plenty of space around it (it was a big grassy area outside the museum) and we accommodated a couple of mk2s who turned up to one end, and hope to do so again this year - so all are welcome.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So, a bit of an update on this - so far on the Facebook event page for this there are 13 people going with 14 people 'maybe' going.

*Those going are:*
1. Me (obviously)
2. Lee M.
3. Daniel W.
4. Paul S. (with Super TTed)
5. Jade Louise W.
6. Matt G.
7. Steve O.
8. Andy P.
9. Michael W.
10. Sharna R.
11. Yvonne R.
12. Kevin T. 
13. Wak

*And the 'maybes'..:*
15. Aimee L.
16. Julain J.
17. Sharon J.
18. Dan H.
19. Vanessa P.
20. Simon M.
21. Michael H.
22. Dan H.
23. Michael P.
24. Lyn Claire W.
25. Stuart P.
26. Deena L-L.
27. Aaron K.
28. Paul T.

*So if you want to come along experience 'Simply Audi' and enjoy all that Beaulieu has to offer (entry to the Museum (with Top Gear exhibition), Beaulieu House, etc, etc) then please buy a ticket from https://www.beaulieu.co.uk/events/simply-audi/ (they're only £10 per adult and £5 per child when arriving in an Audi) and please leave your name in a comment below. I'll send you a stand pass and you can come join us on our stand.*


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Not long now 'till the *Simply Audi* show rolls into the Beaulieu Motor Museum grounds for what promises to be a day of great weather, great cars and great people!

Hopefully you've already bought a ticket to the event from the Beaulieu website (details in the first post of this thread) but if you want a stand pass to park with us on the TT Forum stand please drop me a p/m and I'll send a pdf over for you to print out and display in your window on entry. I'll also send details of where we're meeting before driving in in convoy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Had an awesome day yesterday at 'Simply Audi' at Beaulieu Motor Museum - stunning weather, beautiful Audis on display (of all types and marks), and the friendliest bunch of Audi enthusiasts to hang out with and chat all things Mk1. 

Big thanks to everyone from the TT Forum and the TT Forum & Community and TTmk1OwnersClub Facebook groups who came together and made it a fun and friendly event.

Some photos below of our little stand lining the entrance to the show field (so everyone could see us when arriving/leaving), and some pics of the cars of those who stuck around until the end in the old ruins (of what might've been the old Beaulieu Abbey).

Click on a pic to see a larger version of it in your browser.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

And some more...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice too see your cars on Sunday  I wish I'd I'd come over and said hello, but the heat got to me at the end of the day and I was shattered from being dragged round the grounds and the previous weeks antics, we was over in the noggy stand with my s6, so hopefully bump into you at another event, you guys did well at ADI last year too iirc but it seems it's not on now due to the mag going bust, hopefully someone else picks up the gauntlet as it's a popular event.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah, the Noggy group always has a great turn-out at Beaulieu and it's such a lovely, rare colour. I had a good look around the mk1 on your stand and it's a beaut. You should've come over and said hello - but there'll be other shows throughout the year - Stanford Hall, Audis in the Park, maybe something to replace ADI if gets picked-up.

Beaulieu posted a link on their website to their official Flickr photos, with a good few of the Noggy group. Maybe your's is on there?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/beaulieu_ ... 9989238008
Mine's the first photo after the Noggy pics after the puppy dog - the shade was very welcome under the trees. 8)


----------

